# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Need to move Foxtel Dish

## SabreOne

As the title says, we need to move our Foxtel Dish, due to Solar Panels being installed soon.  
Does anyone know if is this easy, hard - get a tech, or know of someone to do it around Ipswich QLD. Obviously moving it from it's physical locatioon is easy enough, more concerned about satelite direction / signal strength??????

----------


## Ashore

Get foxtel in, finding the best signal is a matter of mm's and difficult without the right gear
if you were unscrupulous you could move the dish , reposition it as close as possable leave a bolt loose and tell the foxtel the signal is no good anymore , they send out a tech and he sets it up again, might cost you a six pack cause I couldn't recomend any such action

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
You can buy the gizmo they use to find the signal on ebay quite cheaply if you're keen, otherwise the bottle'o it is...

----------


## PhilT2

If the cable has to be extended a six pack may not quite cover it.

----------


## Tomo

Foxtel is your cheapest option in moving the dish.
Antenna contracters will charge you more.

----------

